# turco (gentilicio)



## ManPaisa

En otro hilo, 





piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> Acá en Colombia y particularmente en el Caribe tenemos eso sí un uso similar pero con un gentilicio en el tema de "avaro": "turco", una errónea pero inveterada denominación para los sirio-libaneses y sus descendientes.


En el lenguaje cotidiano, ¿se usa el término *turco* en sus respectivos países para denominar a los de origen sirio o libanés?

Piraña: El término no es tan errado. Cuando llegaron los primeros inmigrantes de esa región, viajaban con pasaporte turco, ya que formaban parte del Imperio Otomano.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá también se usa, y a los turcos... perdón, a los sirio-libaneses, no les gusta nada de nada.
Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

Y pa pior los sirios-libaneses no existen,los turc... lo sirios y los libaneses se calientan cuando les dicen sirio-libaneses


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ManPaisa said:


> En otro hilo,
> En el lenguaje cotidiano, ¿se usa el término *turco* en sus respectivos países para denominar a los de origen sirio o libanés?
> 
> Piraña: El término no es tan errado. Cuando llegaron los primeros inmigrantes de esa región, viajaban con pasaporte turco, ya que formaban parte del Imperio Otomano.


En Brasil se decía que cuando llegaban, pobres, eran turcos. Cuando mejoraban su situación pasaban a ser sirios. Y cuando quedaban ricos eran libaneses.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España los turcos son turcos, los sirios sirios y los libaneses libaneses y todos ellos (quizá los turcos un poco menos) son moros.


----------



## Vampiro

0scar said:


> Y pa pior los sirios-libaneses no existen,los turc... lo sirios y los libaneses se calientan cuando les dicen sirio-libaneses


Jajajaa!!!
Eso es verdad.
Por acá la mayoría son sirios, y aceptan que los llames “árabes”, pero ni por asomo “libaneses”; y lo de “turco” es como un ají en el quetejedi
_


----------



## piraña utria

Los "turcos" costeños se llaman entre ellos mismos "turcos" sin ningún problema, y en general no se molestan cuando los llaman así, cualquiera sea el origen concreto de su ascendencia.

Igualmente es claro por esta zona que aunque no existan "siriolibaneses" es el uso "técnico" entre ellos, para denominar a los integrantes de esa oleada inmigrante de esa zona en la primera mitad del siglo anterior.

Si alguien tiene tiempo, aquí una muestra:http://ciruelo.uninorte.edu.co/pdf/BDC17.pdf

Saludos,


----------



## ManPaisa

piraña utria said:


> Si alguien tiene tiempo, aquí una muestra:http://ciruelo.uninorte.edu.co/pdf/BDC17.pdf


 
Huy, sí, me faltaban los palestinos y sus descendientes.  A esos también se les dice *turcos*.

Gracias. Voy a dedicar un tiempo a leerlo.


----------



## Calambur

> En el lenguaje cotidiano, ¿se usa el término *turco* en sus respectivos países para denominar a los de origen sirio o libanés?


Por mi barrio (que es justo donde los sirios y libaneses tienen sus bazares) sí los llamamos *turcos*, pero no se lo decimos a ellos directamente...

Edición del moderador: Retirar comentario que deriva en otro tema relacionado, pero distinto.


----------



## mirx

En México les decimos "árabes".


----------



## Sersol

En el Norte de México existe importante población de origen árabe, pero los *turcos *son de *Turquía*. No se usa turco para otros orígenes.

Con uso limitado se llamó turcos a inmigrantes sirio libaneses por su pasaporte otomano. El Presidente Calles, el turco, fue llamado así por su físico, no por su origen. La designación sirio-libanés apenas sobrevive; se está perdiendo por imprecisa. 
*Saludos*


----------



## Argónida

ManPaisa said:


> En otro hilo,
> En el lenguaje cotidiano, ¿se usa el término *turco* en sus respectivos países para denominar a los de origen sirio o libanés?


 
No que yo sepa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Pues en México hay una comunidad libanesa muy importante y reconocida en el mundo de los negocios. ¿Cierto señor Slim?


----------



## going

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola queridos foreros

Favor de decirme qué quiere decir 'turco' refiriéndose a una persona (que en este caso sé que no quiere decir 'de Turquía')? Me parece una expresión de desprecio pero quisiera saber la definición exacta. Muchas gracias.


----------



## chics

Tal vez se refiera a _cabeza de turco_, el que los demás deciden que sea el culpable para no serlo todos ellos. Es una referencia bíblica que seguramente se usa también en inglés.


----------



## ErOtto

Sin más referencias y según el DRAE, en América parece que se usa también para definir a cualquier árabe (aunque no sea turco):



> *turco, ca.*
> (Del ár. _turkī,_ y este del turco _türk_).
> 4. adj._ Am._ Árabe de cualquier procedencia. U. t. c. s.


 
Es como en Argentina, que usan *gallego* para referirse a los españoles, aunque no sean de Galicia. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ManPaisa

Esto ya se ha visto antes, en otro hilo.
Sí, les decimos turcos, pero no de manera peyorativa.  Lo que sucede es que cuando empezaron a llegar por estos lados, los sirios, palestinos, libaneses y otros, lo hacían con pasaporte turco, ya que sus países formaban parte del imperio otomano.  El imperio desapareció pero el apelativo, por aquí, no.


----------



## Calambur

going said:


> Favor de decirme qué quiere decir 'turco' refiriéndose a una persona (que en este caso sé que no quiere decir 'de Turquía')? Me parece una expresión de desprecio pero quisiera saber la definición exacta. Muchas gracias.


Por favor, decinos cuál es el caso. Con el contexto se entenderá mejor.
"Turcos" también son los judíos sefaradíes. Uno de ellos me explicó que se autoconsideran "rusos" (los centroeuropeos) y "turcos".


----------



## going

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Aquí les doy el contexto...a lo mejor sí tenga que ver con cuestiones de raza o de procedencia, pero creo que me habían dicho que significaba algo más.

"La pequeña boca de Larsen, fruncida, señaló el revólver.
--Tenerle miedo a un turco...
Se rió con un chillido de mujer. Enganchó una silla con la pierna y se sentó.
--Así que tenés miedo. El indio Oscar, _el Indio_. Y de un turco, ¿eh?
Volvió a reírse. Moviendo la cabeza, tiró un paquete de cigarrillos hacia la cama. Ansiosamente, el otro lo manoteó. El encendedor brillaba contra el vaso vacío de la mesita. Larsen lo miraba con un pequeño brillo en los ojos, la boca apretada. 
--No tenías cigarrillos, ¿eh? Así que el turco no te da permiso...
Se reía, temblándole el cuerpo..."

Es una cita del comienzo de _Tierra de nadie_, una novela de Onetti. No importa tanto, tal vez el contexto más tarde en el libro me indique el significado...

@chics: Sí, sí en inglés al "cabeza de turco" le decimos "scapegoat".

Otra vez, gracias a todos y ojalá el contexto genere más ideas.


----------



## 0scar

Seguramente se refiere a un sirio o libanés.


----------



## solero

en México, de acuerdo a lo que he escuchado, en décadas pasadas se le nombraba turco a cualquiera que dijera " arbano" no importando si fuera de libano, turquia, arabia, siria, iraq, ,,, ahora turco significa de turquia


----------



## El peruano

Mira este tipo de expresión es peyorativa, se refiere a cualquier persona del oriente medio. 

Por desgracia, tenemos la costumbre de asociar parentesco físico con el origen, no respentando la dignidad de dicha persona. Sea por raza, religión o país.

--Tenerle miedo a un turco...
--Así que tenés miedo. El indio Oscar, _el Indio_. Y de un turco, ¿eh?


----------



## snmhcp

En Venezuela se utiliza:

Turco: Persona de origen árabe, sin importar el país de procedencia.
Gallego: Español, sin importar la zona de origen.
Musiú: Caucásico, sea estadounidense, alemán o polaco.

En los dos primeros casos el origen es el que se menciona. Las primeras inmigraciones de árabes y españoles, venían de Turquía y Galicia, respectivamente. "Musiú" viene de "Monsieur", y su uso se hizo común con el descubrimiento del petróleo. Siempre dependiendo del contexto, ninguna de las tres es ofensiva.

"Turco", además se puede utilizar para alguien que siempre venda cosas, o que negocie hábilmente, ya que los turcos que llegaron a Venezuela se dedicaron, en principio, a la venta de telas.


----------



## chics

Aclaro que en España, o al menos en Cataluña y que yo sepa, "turco" sólo se refiere a los de Turquía. Los demás son sírios, armenios, libaneses, griegos, etc. Son términos neutros, ni positivos ni peyorativos. Alguien que vende cosas es un vendedor o un comerciante.


----------



## snmhcp

¡Hola de nuevo!

Creo que debo aclarar un par de cosas, con respecto a los usos de gentilicios "globales" en Venezuela. Obviamente se utilizan los gentilicios reales sin problemas, pero para ello se deben conocer, y ahí es donde estra la generalización. Nuestra inmigración es fundamentalmente libanesa, siria y armenia, los turcos como tal no son ya tan comunes (ya que los hijos y nietos de aquella inmigración turca de principios del XX son venezolanos, a secas). Si no se conoce el origen de una persona, pero se sabe que es de origen árabe (por el acento o fisionomía), se puede decir:

Fulano es turco.
El paseo de María Guevara está lleno de turcos (Comerciantes de origen árabe).

No pasa nada. De hecho puede ser hasta cómico cuando se habla de alguien que es realmente turco, porque toca decir:

Fulano es turco, pero de verdad / de turquía.

Otra cosa es el sobrenombre común que ha surgido, como consecuencia del uso extendido del término. Cualquier amigo de origen árabe puede terminar siendo "el Turco", por ejemplo, aunque todos sepamos que es libanés. Nada ofensivo. Lo mismo pasa con el resto de los términos.

Con respecto al comentario de chics, pues también son comerciantes los que venden cosas, pero el uso de turco en ese sentido es diferente. No se trate de alguien que tenga una tienda, sino de alguien que se la pasa vendiendo cosas, que es diferente.

¿Me regalas un cigarro?.
Te lo vendo.
¡Pero que turco chico!.

Juana tiene alma de turca, cada vez que viaja compra ropa, y la vende en su trabajo. 

Saludos!.


----------



## Camilo1964

snmhcp said:


> Con respecto al comentario de chics, pues también son comerciantes los que venden cosas, pero el uso de turco en ese sentido es diferente. No se trate de alguien que tenga una tienda, sino de alguien que se la pasa vendiendo cosas, que es diferente.



Este comentario es muy cierto. Tanto así que dentro de nuestra música tradicional, hay un tipo conocido como música cañonera (muy propia de Caracas) y una de cuyas piezas más conocidas se llama "El Romantón" cuyo narrador es precisamente un turco, que encarna a nuestro querido personaje del vendedor a domicilio y a crédito.

La canción, que todavía se oye en los conciertos populares, trata de las penurias de las muchachas y muchachos caraqueños para estar a la moda allá por el siglo XIX y finales del XX, quienes le pedían "fiao" -al turco de rigor- romantones y casimires para estar de punta en blanco. Dejo una estrofa de la canción (de Francisco Muro):

"Hay muchos patiquines 
que les gusta presumir 
y marean a los turcos 
para fiarles el casimir."

Saludos!


----------



## fga88

En Argentina:

Turco=Turquía
Libanés=Líbano
Sirio=Siria


----------



## rodelu2

Luis Landriscina, humorista argentino,  acusaba recibo de la generalización del gentilicio, y lo expresó mejor: *"si la hija tiene lindos ojos, es turco"*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cachondo el admirado Landriscina.


----------



## RaulCavazos

Sersol said:


> En el Norte de México existe importante población de origen árabe, pero los *turcos *son de *Turquía*. No se usa turco para otros orígenes.
> 
> Con uso limitado se llamó turcos a inmigrantes sirio libaneses por su pasaporte otomano. El Presidente Calles, el turco, fue llamado así por su físico, no por su origen. La designación sirio-libanés apenas sobrevive; se está perdiendo por imprecisa.
> *Saludos*


 
En el estado de Nuevo León, en el norte de México, un *turco* es una empanada rellena de carne endulzada con piloncillo, canela, nuez, coco y pasas.

*Cabeza de Turco:* 
En una batalla cuando un cristiano conseguía matar a su entonces enemigo turco, era un logro muy importante para ellos, por lo que le cortaban la cabeza y la colgaban en un lugar donde se pudiera ver, para que todos contemplaran lo que había conseguido. Era entonces cuando a ese turco se le culpaba de todo lo que a ellos les pasaba. 

A partir de entonces se conoce como Cabeza de Turco a aquella persona a la que se le culpa de algo, mientras que el resto de culpables quedan sin culpa alguna.


----------



## rodelu2

RaulCavazos said:


> En el estado de Nuevo León, en el norte de México, un *turco* es una empanada rellena de carne endulzada con piloncillo, canela, nuez, coco y pasas.
> 
> *Cabeza de Turco:*
> En una batalla cuando un cristiano conseguía matar a su entonces enemigo turco, era un logro muy importante para ellos, por lo que le cortaban la cabeza y la colgaban en un lugar donde se pudiera ver, para que todos contemplaran lo que había conseguido. Era entonces cuando a ese turco se le culpaba de todo lo que a ellos les pasaba.
> 
> A partir de entonces se conoce como Cabeza de Turco a aquella persona a la que se le culpa de algo, mientras que el resto de culpables quedan sin culpa alguna.


Se le llama también así a un nudo decorativo que se asemeja a un turbante.


----------



## Mate

*N. del moderador:*

Está todo bien si nos salimos un poco del tema, pero si nos vamos demasiado por las ramas podemos terminar en cualquier lado. 

Por favor, amigos, el tema del hilo es _*El término 'turco' como gentilicio*_, no todo lo que se puede decir acerca de la palabra «turco». 

Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya se ha aludido aquí al motivo de la denominación popular de turco en tierras del Cono Sur de América para los argentinos cuyos antepasados eran de procedencia curda, siria o libanesa. En la época de estas inmigracioneseran arte del Imperio Otomano, popularmente en español Imperio Turco. También los ucranianos son a veces llamados rusos, ya que en la gran época de emigraciones desde Europa (segunda mitad del XIX y principios del XX) pertenecían al Imperio Ruso. También hay otras translaciones semánticas de gentilicios, como la de gallego por 'español'. Son, evidentemente, denominaciones populares de la lengua oral y son los rasgos suprasegmentales (entonación) la que puede aportar connotaciones desde desprecio hasta cariño en su uso.
Existió en español una variante *turquí, turquía* (tomada directamente del árabe _ṭurqî, -îya_), de donde se derivaría en lenguaje del hampa _turquía_ como nombre de una moneda de oro.
También su procedencia de la zona del imperio otomano, centro de su comercialización internacional antes del "descubrimiento de América" y del cambio de centro económico de poder del Asia oriental a la Europa occidental, produjo la palabra turquesa (y sus derivados, los nombres de colores turquesa y turquí.
Un uso festivo del adjetivo es _vino turco_ (o _moro_) para nombrar el vino puro porque no está "bautizado", palabra jergal de los Siglos de Oro, época en que lo turco tenía gran presencia en la vida española por los enfrentamientos entre ambas potencias por el control del Mediterráneo.
De ahi vendrá _turca_ (o su deformación humorística _curda_) para denominar la borrachera.


----------



## Peón

fga88 said:


> En Argentina:
> 
> Turco=Turquía
> Libanés=Líbano
> Sirio=Siria


 

Pues esto no es tan así. 
Oficialmente puede ser pero, como se dijo aquí, a los sirios y libaneses y a sus descendientes en la Argentina se los llama "turcos", (*aunque se sabe que no son turcos)*, justamente porque casi todos vinieron con pasaportes (_papeles_ a decir verdad) expedidos por el Imperio Otomano (tengo papeles que pueden atestiguarlo).

En cuanto a si es ofensivo o no depende del contexto. En general *no *se considera ofensivo. Los mismos descendientes de sirios y libaneses hacen chistes al respecto y dicen: _*- Turco vende barato beines, beinetas.*_
Puede ser tan (o nada) ofensivo como decir gallegos a todos los españoles, tanos a los italianos o rusos a los judíos. 
Saludos


----------

